# Goosebumps Theme mp3



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I love downloading spooky sounds and music. Thanks, repo_man.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I just watched an episode of Goosebumps last week. Thanks so much!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I forgot just how cool the music was, especially the piano parts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Oct 22, 2007)

anybody have the cd with this soundtrack???


I DO, lol.... my most cherished disc, haha.
awesome show!!!


----------



## tjmoffa (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm brand new here, but thank you very much!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey thanks!


----------

